# Paperless W2



## Irinia19

Got the email saying my Paperless W2 is ready, followed the link....says I'm not allowed to create an account at this time. What's up? Am I the only one?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Gotta do it at the store.


----------



## Yetive

I did it at home


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

If you got the email from paperless,  that means you are setup already. Hit the forgot user id, to get the correct name that you had use. Do the same thing on the password, if you can't remember it.





						Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com
					






					www.paperlessemployee.com


----------



## Irinia19

Apparently there's some issue, but I was able to access it thru Workday. Thanks!


----------



## Coqui

I did mine from home as well.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Irinia19 said:


> Apparently there's some issue, but I was able to access it thru Workday. Thanks!





Hardlinesmaster said:


> If you got the email from paperless,  that means you are setup already. Hit the forgot user id, to get the correct name that you had use. Do the same thing on the password, if you can't remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.paperlessemployee.com


It auto logins in if you go through workday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It auto logins in if you go through workday


That is correct.


----------



## pellinore

Suppose you no longer work for target......I have not received my W-2 and I would have thought that Pay and Benefits would have sent them out. Actually, I already should have my W-2....they are to be mailed out with the latest date being January 31.  Unless the weather has made the difference in the form getting to me.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

pellinore said:


> Suppose you no longer work for target......I have not received my W-2 and I would have thought that Pay and Benefits would have sent them out. Actually, I already should have my W-2....they are to be mailed out with the latest date being January 31.  Unless the weather has made the difference in the form getting to me.
> Anyone have any ideas?


Did you get an email from paperless w2?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

If you got the email from paperless, that means you are setup already. Hit the forgot user id, to get the correct name that you had use. Do the same thing on the password, if you can't remember it.
*Login Page - PaperlessEmployee.com*





www.paperlessemployee.com
You can get form workday too, after jan 10th, 2020.


----------



## Asuras

W-2 come out after the 10th?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Asuras said:


> W-2 come out after the 10th?


Yes. Non paper one.


----------



## rd123

I think you can access it only through the link in Workday app


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Welcome Target Team Members

ATTENTION: Current Target Team Members should login through Paperless Employee by using the link in Workday. Logging in through this page will not update your information correctly in Workday. For questions around this process please contact HROC/TMSC Phone Number: 1-800-394-1885.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome Target Team Members
> 
> ATTENTION: Current Target Team Members should login through Paperless Employee by using the link in Workday. Logging in [directly through Paperless Employee] will not update your information correctly in Workday. For questions around this process please contact HROC/TMSC Phone Number: 1-800-394-1885.


Fixed for context


----------



## Asuras

I logged in directly earlier this week? Will it cause me not to see my W-2? I currently don't see it logging in via Workday.


----------



## Leo47

Are you guys talking about the workday app?? I don’t see anything in there. Or is this something I have to do on the computer at work?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Asuras said:


> I logged in directly earlier this week? Will it cause me not to see my W-2? I currently don't see it logging in via Workday.





Leo47 said:


> Are you guys talking about the workday app?? I don’t see anything in there. Or is this something I have to do on the computer at work?


Log into workday online (can be on any computer) and go to the “pay” section, click “paperless employee” and itll redirect you


----------



## Asuras

Already did that. I only see last year's W-2.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Asuras said:


> Already did that. I only see last year's W-2.


Yeah, they haven’t uploaded yet. Guess we wait until Monday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah, they haven’t uploaded yet. Guess we wait until Monday


Correction on w2’s, Jan 10th was the last day to sign up electronic access for w2.


----------



## Yarrow92

2019 w2 showing but can’t download until February


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Usually after Jan 15th. Use workday to access.


----------



## Jjthagreat

Ive been with target for 7 years n it’s never said “download in February “ I’m so confused


----------



## Yarrow92

That’s what I’m saying. Maybe it’s on Monday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Yarrow92 said:


> That’s what I’m saying. Maybe it’s on Monday


Call HROC or tmsc to confirm. You can ask your hr.


----------



## countingsheep

Mine said that last year but it let me on the 15th. Im assuming is thwe same song and dance


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Jjthagreat said:


> Ive been with target for 7 years n it’s never said “download in February “ I’m so confused


They just put a day to it. It is available for download now.


----------

